# Reminder re fruit stones/pips



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi was a little bit sick this morning and as I cleared it up I found a cherry stone.

If you have a fruit tree in your garden don't let your puppy/dog eat the fallen fruit as the stones/pip contain small traces of cyanide. If too many are eaten you could end with a poorly dog. I remember Obi did this last spring when he was tiny and he was sick for a week until I realised what was causing it. So I'm going to have him on the long line in the garden again now so he can't get to that tree. There are far too many fallen cherries to ensure I've picked up every last one. The little monkey!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, I had read recently about cherries, I'm really going to have to be on my guard as Dudley eats everything in the garden and last year the birds were eating the cherries and leaving the stones all over the lawn.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can I add- as summer and barbis are coming- dont give corn on the cob leftovers to dogs, the actual cob isnt digestable and will cause blockages. I know this as my 3 year old cavalier got hold of one, how I dont know we dont eat them, maybe a bird or neighbour, I didnt know until it was too late and she died. The post mortem showed her small intestine blocked by the corncob.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the warning Clare (and Karen) and hope Obi is feeling better now  x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I was very suprised to learn that grapes are bad for dogs. I can remember my parents throwing grapes for our poodle which she loved. It really is a minefield the only thing I know is bad is proper chocolate but Hattie stands no chance as chocolate goes straight to me!


----------

